# Snowball Passed



## Snowball25 (Oct 24, 2019)

Today I am very sad and have so much guilt about our beautiful snowball who was 8 years old as she passed on October 22,2019 at 5:15 in my arms as I saw her cry , gasp for air, eyes turn blue and heart racing very fast and stopped. We are so devastated as we loved snowball from day one as she was so sweet, fun, playful, and let her roam the whole house as our queen. Snowball would lay with us and licks us all the time. Snowball would greet everyone that came through the door and was very excited when people slepted over.
I noticed last week eating less and no pooping but she was drinking water. Snowball was running everywhere into rooms like she was scared and we get close to her she farts off in different direction. We took her to vet on Monday at 5:45 and was told she was very sick possibly gi stapsis. The vet told us she had particles in her stomach, low temp 98, and high white blood cell count but they could not identify the cause. However, they gave my bunny fluids. Critical care foods via syringe, and antibiotic. Also, she came out very subdued and I asked why ? The vet said they gave her pain medicine to calm her down as I was upset as the vet did not asked me for permission to administer pain meds. We take her home and continue the process at home via all night. Snowball has slepted with us all night on our bed. On Tuesday, snowball was not able to use her front legs to stand, hop or walk but was struggling to come over to me. Snowball was bumping into walls, furniture and falling over. This was very painful to watch so we brought her to the vet again. The vet was surprised she made it through the night therefore, the original doctor did not see us but sent in a young doctor thinking intern. The intern was speculating about all and could not give a cause for snowball deterioration that day. The vet suggested lead tests to see if poisoning in her body. We agreed after they gave her fluids, swab test for lead and pain medication my snowball starting running her legs but could not stand up, move her head as she was lifeless. I feel all of these injections was too much for her frail body with a temp 97. The next thing we see is snowball jerking her head back uncontrollably, eyes wandering recklessly and jerking her body like neurological issues so painful to watch. They offered if we want to put her down, or overnight at hospital with more fluids or clinic at this point. I was so upset and scared that I feel snowball was worse since I brought her in to the vet. Snowball was laying in my arms so lifeless after all these symptoms that I explained and we said we will take her home. After that, snow ball was laying in my arms, she cried in pain and gasp her last breath, eyes blue, heart racing and stopped breathing at 5:15pm. This was so traumatic to watch our beautiful angel die right before us. How could our bunny die when we brought her in at 5:45 to the vet and she dies the next day at 5:15 hoping the vet would save her? The vet charged us 925 for both days very sad and could not properly diagnose our snowball. Is this really possible a rabbit can go this fast?


----------



## A & B (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## SydneyHasBunnies (Oct 26, 2019)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I lost my beloved rabbit Honey by a seizure right in my arms and lost her life right there in front of me. It’s been 2 years since then and i’m telling you that the guilt does settle down. I had the option to put her down but I couldn’t bear seeing her gone so I see where you are coming from. It’ll be ok, snowball loves you and is watching you. Just take some time for yourself and grieve and heal.


----------



## Rsjm (Oct 28, 2019)

I am very sorry for your loss. My bunny passed away last week on the 23rd, less than 24 hours after she stopped eating, and about 15 hours since she started looking unwell. I was in shock as it happened all so fast. 
She passed away on the way to the vet, 15 mins before I reached. You did your best and by bringing snowball to the vet, you gave her a fighting chance which I wasn’t able to do for my bun. I’m filled with guilt for being slow, but I can assure that you did all that you could. Unfortunately as many of the forums members have told me in support, bunnies are frail, and sometimes it’s not meant to be. I grieve with you and send my love and support to you as well.


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 28, 2019)

I'm so sorry for your loss! GI stasis is so tricky because it's not a diagnosis - it's just a symptom. You're racing against time to determine the underlying cause and address it, and there are SO many things that can cause it. Pain anywhere in their body can make them not want to eat, which quickly becomes fatal for bunnies. We've lost two to stasis over the years; last January our Layne passed away in the middle of the night after being treated at the vet earlier that afternoon and continued treatment at home.

Rest in peace, Snowball! You'll always be remembered and loved by your humans.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 4, 2019)

Rest in peace little one.


----------



## Snowball25 (Nov 7, 2019)

Thank you so much everyone for taking the time to share your stories and losses. I am very sorry you lost your bunnies too as they are beautiful bunnies. Still very sad


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 7, 2019)

Cherish the memories of Snowball. Our furry companions take a chunk of our hearts with them. (i've been in your shoes with a loved one dying in my arms)

The Loss of a Pet - by Linda R. Harper PhD. - https://resources.bestfriends.org/article/loss-pet

Always leaves a sour tone when we feel DVMs caused stress or didn't do the proper things to heal & cure the medical conditions of our buns. 

I am grateful your girl had your love. {{Sending comfort hugs}}


----------



## bunbun2000 (Apr 6, 2021)

I’m so sorry for your loss... I feel your pain as I also lost my baby to GI stasis


----------



## BunLover (Jun 7, 2022)

I get so sad when I read these posts, RIP


----------

